# New guy, first build



## my65pan (Nov 20, 2011)

I posted this over at The Home Machinst, but this seems like a more appropriate forum. This is my first attempt at a steam engine so I decided to start with what appeared to be the most difficult part. So far so good, I can cycle the cylinder with compressed air. Next up is to machine the valve, and nut.

 I'm using the plans from the link below.
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/42_oscillating.pdf


----------



## smfr (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, those parts look great. You're off to a fine start! Looks like a neat engine; can't wait to see more of the build.

Simon


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice start. And there is nothing wrong with a build post for your first one. 
When you get a chance an introduction in the welcome section would be a good thing. tell us a bit about yourself ,your shop and your interests in model engine building. A location would also be helpful. Thanks for sharing.
Tin


----------



## Foozer (Nov 20, 2011)

my65pan  said:
			
		

> This is my first attempt at a steam engine so I decided to start with what appeared to be the most difficult part. So far so good,



Looks wonderful, keep the photos coming.

Robert


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi
looks good so far.

I had to look twice, your table looks just like the one I take my pics on, old and worn out. A bit like me really. ;D






I suggest that you start putting you're name on your pics before they start appearing somewhere else.

Roy


----------



## my65pan (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for the kind comments, I'll post pics as I go.
 ;D


----------



## G_N_R (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice shots of your build.

wheeltapper's tip about some form of watermarking your photos is good advice.
But people can still take them and get around the naming or watermarking and use them as their own work.


----------



## my65pan (Nov 21, 2011)

G_N_R  said:
			
		

> Nice shots of your build.
> 
> wheeltapper's tip about some form of watermarking your photos is good advice.
> But people can still take them and get around the naming or watermarking and use them as their own work.


Heck, I don't care what they do with my photos. They're just images.


----------



## steamer (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I've seen that design before. It's a wobbler with a slide valve on it?

Cool!

Dave


----------



## my65pan (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a very good picture, but I managed to get the valve and nut done today, along with roughing out my flywheel.


----------



## my65pan (Nov 22, 2011)

Parts is parts.


----------



## danstir (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks very nice. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## my65pan (Nov 24, 2011)

I mocked up the base and frame set-up this afternoon, it's starting to look like something now.


----------



## steamer (Nov 24, 2011)

It certainly is!

Looking Great!  :bow:

Dave


----------



## my65pan (Nov 26, 2011)

I worked on my bearing blocks this morning. I have a stash of oil-lite bronze so I decided to add bushings. I also deviated from the plans on the bearing block at the steam connection by making it wider, I'll make the connector to match.


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking great!
Also, thanks for taking the time to take clear, focused photos. It really helps show off the quality of work you're doing.


----------



## my65pan (Nov 26, 2011)

Jeremy_BP  said:
			
		

> Looking great!
> Also, thanks for taking the time to take clear, focused photos. It really helps show off the quality of work you're doing.



Thank you. I went ahead and finished up the base components this afternoon. Tomorrow morning I'll line ream the bushings, and maybe finish up the flywheel.


----------



## Patrik (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking very good ;D


----------



## CMS (Nov 27, 2011)

The base is very appealing. Hope to here it running soon.


----------



## my65pan (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I have it all together and it runs when I blow air in the inlet! It is a little tight and the flywheel runs out enough that I think I'll skim cut the OD and both faces while I have it off to drill a bolt circle pattern in it. I still need to make a steam fitting and a wider flywheel spacer, the wheel isn't centered the way I'd like it to be.
It was pretty neat to see it hum along though.


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow that is nice and built quick :bow: :bow:
Brock


----------



## tel (Nov 29, 2011)

Very tidy work!


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 29, 2011)

Borderline sterile I would say. Video?


----------



## my65pan (Nov 30, 2011)

I added some oil-lite bronze thrust washers to hold the cylinder centered in the frame and another one between the frame and flywheel spacer. This freed up things quite a bit. I still need to machine the steam fitting and paint the base.
 Any suggestions for what color to paint the base and flywheel recesses? I was thinking basic black, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Nov 30, 2011)

I think black contrasting with the bright metal would look stunning. Maybe a hammered finish paint.


----------



## my65pan (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a crummy video of it running.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2q3Mapt-OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2q3Mapt-OE[/ame]


----------



## archer3d (Dec 7, 2011)

Great job runs nice.  Thm:


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 7, 2011)

that is fantastic!
very nice engine! Wish I could do that neat of a job. What kind of machines are you working on? Which lathe? Do you have a mill?

take care,
tom in MA


----------



## my65pan (Dec 8, 2011)

ttrikalin  said:
			
		

> that is fantastic!
> very nice engine! Wish I could do that neat of a job. What kind of machines are you working on? Which lathe? Do you have a mill?
> 
> take care,
> tom in MA



Thank you. I have an old Atlas lathe and a Bridgeport.


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 8, 2011)

Runs really nice, well done
Brock


----------



## my65pan (Dec 21, 2011)

I was watching this video and at about the 0:35 mark in the video there is a vertical barring engine that sure looks like the same design as Elmers #42 to me. What do you guys think?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV57oNTAPls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV57oNTAPls[/ame]


----------



## danstir (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice engine. And very well done even if it were not your first.


----------



## my65pan (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you! I finally rigged up a regulator so I can control the rpms a little better.






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9Sq23tJD_o&feature=g-upl&context=G2ad4ec2AUAAAAAAAAAA[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sure it's a great video, but it is marked as private, so I cannot see it.


----------



## my65pan (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sorry, it should be viewable now.


----------



## dsquire (Jan 8, 2012)

my65pan  said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, it should be viewable now.



Works A-OK now. Lovely little engine. Thanks for sharing it with us and for the video. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## dreeves (Jan 8, 2012)

What A great runner you have there. That is one engine that is on the top of the list

Dave


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Jan 8, 2012)

my65pan  said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, it should be viewable now.



Lovely! Thanks!


----------

